# Web Seminar 2-26-12 Single Bevel Basics



## JBroida (Feb 7, 2012)

On Feb 26th, 2012 at 5:15 pm PST, we will hold our first online seminar covering the basics of sharpening single bevel knives. If you are interested, you can read more about it here (info about the class and how to sign up):
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/online-sharpening-seminars

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2012)

Thought i'd give this a bump again in case anyone missed this the first time around. I expect to cover a number of things including hamaguri edge basics, the tips of single bevel knives, uraoshi construction, how to spot common problems, how to fix common problems, how to maintain blade shapes, the use of microbevels on single bevel knives, and the basics of kasumi finishes. If you're interested in signing up, let me know.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 16, 2012)

UPDATE- 4 online spots left and 1 in-store

Please e-mail me if you're interested in participating in the class... sign up closes on friday


----------



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2012)

last day to sign up for this class- single bevel basics. Just a few spots left.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Feb 18, 2012)

whoops... i made a mistake here... no class this sunday... its next sunday... signups are still open until next friday... sorry for the confusion


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 18, 2012)

JBroida said:


> whoops... i made a mistake here... no class this sunday... its next sunday... signups are still open until next friday... sorry for the confusion



Which begs the question: what _were_ you drinking tonight?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 18, 2012)

maybe just a little sick and overworked  no drinks tonight


----------



## mhlee (Feb 21, 2012)

Are video spots still available? I can't make it to your store this Sunday.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 21, 2012)

yeah... a couple of spots.

should i sign you up?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2012)

2 spots left for this sundays seminar on single bevel sharpening


----------



## mhlee (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup. I'll take one video spot. Thanks Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 23, 2012)

just put you down on my list... can you e-mail me your skype name


----------



## mhlee (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll e-mail you it as soon as I download skype and register. I haven't yet. :sorry:

Also, is a webcam necessary? I was hoping to watch and learn more than participate and ask questions this time. 

Thanks.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 23, 2012)

webcam not necessary, but mic and speakers are a must


----------



## mhlee (Feb 23, 2012)

I know I have speakers, I'm pretty sure my laptop has a built in microphone. Do you know if 802.11b is fast enough?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 23, 2012)

should be perfectly fine


----------

